

How Twitter monitors millions of time series - datascientist
http://strata.oreilly.com/2013/09/how-twitter-monitors-millions-of-time-series.html

======
siliconc0w
Highlights the benefit of using a common framework for your service
infrastructure. If I see another pointless node app for some backend service
that isn't even high concurrency just cause the dev wanted to play with a new
language... _grumble grumble_

------
threeseed
Link to the original instead of this blog spam:
[https://blog.twitter.com/2013/observability-at-
twitter](https://blog.twitter.com/2013/observability-at-twitter)

------
Cyph0n
Amazing stuff. The scale and data the guys at Twitter are working with are
simply jaw-dropping.

------
Nate75Sanders
Hmm, I certainly don't follow Twitter engineering very closely, but I was
surprised not to see any mention of Storm here.

Why wouldn't it be involved? Maybe I'm misunderstanding some of this or Storm.

~~~
jared314
While I see activity on the github repo, version 0.9 seems to be forever a
work-in-progress. I had high hopes, but I am starting to wonder about the
momentum behind the project.

